# Home Theater Recommendations -$5000 Budget



## Clueless in OK

Just moved into a new house. I have an 18' x 23' room (18 feet front to rear) that I want to install a home theater system.

My budget is around $5000.

I would prefer a projector over an LED or LCD TV.

I need everything - Projector, screen, receiver, speakers, blu ray, remote, etc.

Feeling a little overwhelmed with the various options out there.

Looking for some guidance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozar

Clueless in OK said:


> I need everything - Projector, screen, receiver, speakers, blu ray, remote, etc.
> 
> Feeling a little overwhelmed with the various options out there.


Hello and welcome to the forums! :wave:

I have no experience with projectors and screens so won't comment on those.

Otherwise, for receivers take a look at Denon, Onkyo, Pioneer, and Yamaha. Onkyo seems to be the most bang for the buck, currently.

Speakers are the hardest component to choose in my opinion, unless you can listen to each brand and model in the same room with the same source. I'd recommend going with a separate subwoofer option such as Hsu, Outlaw, or SVS. Those that come with complete speaker sets usually won't match the quality and output of the brands I've mentioned. Of course there are exceptions, and other good brands.

For remote controls, I have three pretty good ones, those being the Logitech Harmony One, the URC-R50, and the URC-WR7, with the last one being my favorite, and the least expensive of the bunch.

I'd personally recommend calling various vendors and talking to someone in sales rather than paying the online price for most of these things because they will frequently give you a much better deal if you talk to them in person.


----------



## drumslinger

I will know your feeling soon enough. We are fixing to move into our newly built home as well and the game room will become the media room which is pretty close to yours (21 x 16.5). 8 months and finally a walk through this Friday...YES!!


----------



## tonyvdb

$5000 for a budget is a decent amount to work with but the projector alone will run you at least $1500 for decent. Panasonic or Epson have great models in that price range. 
A screen will cost around $400 for a decent one and the rest is for mostly the audio side. 
This SVS speaker system along with this sub is a great start.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
As far as Projectors go, I really think Sony's SXRD create the most lifelike images. Sony's Digital Projector Technology is so good that almost every Movie Theater that is switching to Digital Projectors (a huge amount due to the myriad savings including no more Shipping of Film Prints)
This Sony SXRD Projector Retails for $4000, but Amazon is selling it for almost $1000 less:http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VPLHW30AES-300-Inch-1080p-Projector/dp/B005GUAIJW
Here is a Review:http://www.projectorcentral.com/sony_vpl-hw30es_3d_projector_review.htm
And Here is one from a major A/V Magazine: http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/test-report-sony-vpl-hw30es-3d-hd-projector

With roughly $3000 remaining, I would get the Onkyo TX-NR709 which can be found for around $400. If you live near a Fry's Electronics, they are blowing out 709's and the even better 809 for even less to where the 809 costs around a 709 costs. The major upgrade with the 809 is the addition of the HQV VIda Processor which is one of the finest offered on an AVR/SSP.

For Speakers, I would look at the Klipsch Icon W-14 which retails for $599, but are available from Newegg for $199 a Pair: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780083
They are available in a Natural Wood Finish or Black Ash. I would get 3 Pairs.

For a Subwoofer, I would go with Dual HSU VTF-2 MKV's. Truly a fantastic Subwoofer and would truly transform your Home Theater into a Theater. http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html
They sell for $519 each plus Shipping.

For Cables, Monopriice will save you a fortune and that is the way I would go to stay close to your budget.
While this proposed HT goes slightly over $5000 and does not yet include a Screen, it offers Speakers that are of a way higher quality than what should be possible for $199 a Pair, an AVR that Retails for between $899 and $1099, a Subwoofer than shames many $1000 Subwoofers, and a Projector that outperforms Projectors costing $10,000 just a few years ago. Provided $5000 is not a strict budget, this HT would be outstanding, If the budget is absolute max, I suppose you could go with only 1 Subwoofer, but going with 2 would add so much when working with this big of a Room.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily

I would be curious as to which is more important to you - audio or video. That may skew your budget one way or the other.


----------



## Clueless in OK

audio is more important. I want to feel like I am at the theater.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
If wanting a Projector, Video becomes important as when talking about around 100' Screen a low quality PJ looks pretty bad. Also, without a Projector, it is impossible to feel like you are at a Movie Theater. Truth be told, this gear will sound better than many run of the mill Movie Theaters. The proposal I laid out would honestly sound great as the Klipschs are super efficient. That is they will play super loud with not much AVR Power, but are also a high quality pair of Klipschs. The HSU Research VTF-2 sounds amazing when using just one, but really becomes something special when using 2 of them. And lastly, the Onkyo sounds great for the price with an excellent Amplifier Stage, Audyssey MultEQ XT Room Correction, THX Post Processing and more.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> As far as Projectors go, I really think Sony's SXRD create the most lifelike images. Sony's Digital Projector Technology is so good that almost every Movie Theater that is switching to Digital Projectors (a huge amount due to the myriad savings including no more Shipping of Film Prints)
> This Sony SXRD Projector Retails for $4000, but Amazon is selling it for almost $1000 less:http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VPLHW30AES-300-Inch-1080p-Projector/dp/B005GUAIJW
> Here is a Review:http://www.projectorcentral.com/sony_vpl-hw30es_3d_projector_review.htm
> And Here is one from a major A/V Magazine: http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/test-report-sony-vpl-hw30es-3d-hd-projector
> 
> With roughly $2000 remaining, I would get the Onkyo TX-NR709 which can be found for around $400. If you live near a Fry's Electronics, they are blowing out 709's and the even better 809 for even less to where the 809 costs around a 709 costs. The major upgrade with the 809 is the addition of the HQV VIda Processor which is one of the finest offered on an AVR/SSP.
> 
> For Speakers, I would look at the Klipsch Icon W-14 which retails for $599, but are available from Newegg for $199 a Pair: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780083
> They are available in a Natural Wood Finish or Black Ash. I would get 3 Pairs.
> 
> For a Subwoofer, I would go with Dual HSU VTF-2 MKV's. Truly a fantastic Subwoofer and would truly transform your Home Theater into a Theater. http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html
> They sell for $519 each plus Shipping.
> 
> For Cables, Monopriice will save you a fortune and that is the way I would go to stay close to your budget.
> While this proposed HT goes slightly over $5000 and does not yet include a Screen, it offers Speakers that are of a way higher quality than what should be possible for $199 a Pair, an AVR that Retails for between $899 and $1099, a Subwoofer than shames many $1000 Subwoofers, and a Projector that outperforms Projectors costing $10,000 just a few years ago. Provided $5000 is not a strict budget, this HT would be outstanding, If the budget is absolute max, I suppose you could go with only 1 Subwoofer, but going with 2 would add so much when working with this big of a Room.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Jack, how about the HSU hybrid 5.1 package, four HB-1 MK2's, one HC-1 MK2 center and a VTF-2 MK4 priced at $1249, he can always add the second sub when funds are available. I don't know why I'm asking you my friend, it's the OP's decision. The 709 or 809 would drive this setup easily. I checked Frys I did not see any deals on the 809 or 709. 
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

Clueless in OK said:


> Just moved into a new house. I have an 18' x 23' room (18 feet front to rear) that I want to install a home theater system.
> 
> My budget is around $5000.
> 
> I would prefer a projector over an LED or LCD TV.
> 
> I need everything - Projector, screen, receiver, speakers, blu ray, remote, etc.
> 
> Feeling a little overwhelmed with the various options out there.
> 
> Looking for some guidance.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


WELCOME Clue, I have a suggestion for your BD player, the Panasonic BDT 220, about $135, CNET Editors Choice, also see my post above for speaker setup, again welcome to the Shack.
Jeff


----------



## ALMFamily

As usual, JJ is spot on - if you are looking for a theater-like experience, video will be just as important as audio and you cannot go wrong with the system he suggested.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Jeff,
The HSU Package is a great idea as well and would come up just a little more expensive. The advantage would be having a true Center Channel, but when using a PJ and Screen the OP can actually benefit from having identical Speakers for all Channels thanks to being able to setup the Front Stage behind the Screen. Moreover, there would also be an extra Icon for use as a Surround Back Speaker in addition to them originally being $600 a pair. So I do think the Icons are nicer looking and with a more heavily braced Cabinet. I especially like the Icons in the Natural Wood Finish. Both Speakers are Horn Loaded, which I think is a great idea with a pretty big Room where you want as much clean output as possible.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> The HSU Package is a great idea as well and would come up just a little more expensive. The advantage would be having a true Center Channel, but when using a PJ and Screen the OP can actually benefit from having identical Speakers for all Channels thanks to being able to setup the Front Stage behind the Screen. Moreover, there would also be an extra Icon for use as a Surround Back Speaker in addition to them originally being $600 a pair. So I do think the Icons are nicer looking and with a more heavily braced Cabinet. I especially like the Icons in the Natural Wood Finish. Both Speakers are Horn Loaded, which I think is a great idea with a pretty big Room where you want as much clean output as possible.
> Cheers,
> JJ


JJ, that is more practical and having the extra Icon for a back channel would help a lot with some extra output, I forgot the OP was going the PJ route so yes having identical speakers for the front stage would be ideal, I did not know the Icons were better braced and looked so nice, I've owned Klipsch Chorus back in the day and really have had no experience with them since, you suggested the Icon for my wife in another post, I thank you for that. I think the OP would be very happy with your suggestion and especially with dual VTF's. Good call my friend.
Jeff


----------



## ElectMonkey

I wish I have $5000 to spend on home theater :-\


----------



## HTip

I agree with JJ that video is just as important as audio to get the HT experience. When selecting a projector also make sure it is for home use and especially for home theater. Be aware that the entry level model of Epson (Pro Lite 3010) has no lens shift possibilities so mounting could be an issue. And with most projectors you should be able to darken your room as a bat cave 

Audio is even more difficult, because your choice depends largely on your personal taste. And matching is everything, so choose the speakers to your liking which sound good with i.e Onkyo.

Last but not least, equipment is not everything. Proper placement and setup is vital to the best listening experience. And I won't start on acoustic treatment


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I hope the OP has not been scared off as there has not been another Post from him. With $5000, there is definitely a quality HT to be had.
J


----------



## drumslinger

JJ,

 I'm not the OP but I took your advice and jumped on 3 pair of the Klipsch Icon W-14 for my new home (room size 16.5L x 21.5W) along with the Onkyo TX NR709. Subs will have to hold for now until we move in next week. We are in a 2 bdrm apt right now and it's cramped! lol Acoustic treatments will be done after i analyze the empty room to see where my peaks and dips are and apply treatment accordingly. Thanks again.

Cary


----------



## Jungle Jack

drumslinger said:


> JJ,
> 
> I'm not the OP but I took your advice and jumped on 3 pair of the Klipsch Icon W-14 for my new home (room size 16.5L x 21.5W) along with the Onkyo TX NR709. Subs will have to hold for now until we move in next week. We are in a 2 bdrm apt right now and it's cramped! lol Acoustic treatments will be done after i analyze the empty room to see where my peaks and dips are and apply treatment accordingly. Thanks again.
> 
> Cary


Cary,
Welcome to HTS. You got a fantastic value and I realy think you will love how it sounds. You got an almost $3000 setup for around $1000 and better sill a fantastic AVR that compares with ones costing in the thousands and those Klipschs are just an insane value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Clueless in OK

JJ,

Thanks for the guidance.

After reviewing the posts, I will definitely go with the Onkyo TX-NR709 AVR. I couldn't find the $400 deal at Fry's, but found it for $500 at another supplier.

On the speakers, momma wants in wall speakers. I noticed some HIW-1 Horn In Wall speakers at HSU. My package would be (4) of the HIW-1 in wall speakers, (1) HC-1 MK2 Horn Center Channel, and two of the HSU VTF-2 MKV's or two of the HSU VTF-1 MK2 subwoofers. Is this OK or should I fight the wife on the Klipsh speakers and HSU VTF-2 MKV subs -- if this is a better system let me know. 

Before you recommended the Sony VPL HW30AES ($3000 price). I was focusing on the Panasonic PT-AE7000U ($2500 price) or the Epson Home Cinema 5010 ($2600 price). Is the Sony the best?? Where would the others rank??

Thanks again for the guidance. There are so many options out there, getting advice from an expert helps lessen the fear of buying the wrong thing.

Clueless


----------



## tonyvdb

In wall speakers are always a compromise in sound quality unless you spend a fair bit more. The Klipsh would sound much better.


----------



## Clueless in OK

tonyvdb said:


> In wall speakers are always a compromise in sound quality unless you spend a fair bit more. The Klipsh would sound much better.


My wife hadn't said a peep until I showed her what JJ had recommended -- then she speaks up. I am worried about the performance of the system. She wants it to look "pretty". How would you install the Klipsh speakers -- wall mounted or speaker stands??


----------



## tonyvdb

Because the Klipsh are front ported you can wall mount them I personally like speakers on stands.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Clueless in OK said:


> JJ,
> 
> Thanks for the guidance.
> 
> After reviewing the posts, I will definitely go with the Onkyo TX-NR709 AVR. I couldn't find the $400 deal at Fry's, but found it for $500 at another supplier.
> 
> On the speakers, momma wants in wall speakers. I noticed some HIW-1 Horn In Wall speakers at HSU. My package would be (4) of the HIW-1 in wall speakers, (1) HC-1 MK2 Horn Center Channel, and two of the HSU VTF-2 MKV's or two of the HSU VTF-1 MK2 subwoofers. Is this OK or should I fight the wife on the Klipsh speakers and HSU VTF-2 MKV subs -- if this is a better system let me know.
> 
> Before you recommended the Sony VPL HW30AES ($3000 price). I was focusing on the Panasonic PT-AE7000U ($2500 price) or the Epson Home Cinema 5010 ($2600 price). Is the Sony the best?? Where would the others rank??
> 
> Thanks again for the guidance. There are so many options out there, getting advice from an expert helps lessen the fear of buying the wrong thing.
> 
> Clueless


Hello,
In Wall's are indeed a rather large compromise. Especially if wanting a true Theater experience. If needing to give into WAF on the Speakers, I would definitely get the VTF-2 and not the VTF-1. At least with dual VTF-2's. you would have better Bass than many Movie Theaters, Something like the Icons would definitely sound better than a similarly priced In Wall. Also, if using a Projector/Screen, you can hide the Mains and Center Channel behind the Screen exactly as Movie Theaters and many high end Home Theaters already do. Then, you would just have to compromise on In Walls for the Surrounds. You could even hide one or perhaps both Subwoofers behind the Screen.

Also, read the Sound & Vision Review of the SXRD Projector in my first Post as it is amazing and a great value for what it is.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Clueless in OK

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> In Wall's are indeed a rather large compromise. Especially if wanting a true Theater experience. If needing to give into WAF on the Speakers, I would definitely get the VTF-2 and not the VTF-1. At least with dual VTF-2's. you would have better Bass than many Movie Theaters, Something like the Icons would definitely sound better than a similarly priced In Wall. Also, if using a Projector/Screen, you can hide the Mains and Center Channel behind the Screen exactly as Movie Theaters and many high end Home Theaters already do. Then, you would just have to compromise on In Walls for the Surrounds. You could even hide one or perhaps both Subwoofers behind the Screen.
> 
> Also, read the Sound & Vision Review of the SXRD Projector in my first Post as it is amazing and a great value for what it is.
> Cheers,
> JJ


OK, I'll get the Icons and take the abuse from the wife. She probably won't care once she hears the sound. 

One other question. I am getting three pairs of the Icons. I will connect the left, center, and right, and rear left and right speakers to the proper connections on the Onkyo. You recommended a rear center speaker with the sixth klipsh. Where will that wire into the receiver??

I guess to summarize - Onkyo 709 AVR, two VTF-2 subs, six Klipsh icons, and a Sony VPLHW30AES SXRD projector. Looks like I will go a little over $5k (still have buy the screen, remote, blu ray, surge protector,etc), but I would rather spend a little more now than have regrets later that I didn't purchase the right stuff first time around.


----------



## needspeed52

Clueless in OK said:


> OK, I'll get the Icons and take the abuse from the wife. She probably won't care once she hears the sound.
> 
> One other question. I am getting three pairs of the Icons. I will connect the left, center, and right, and rear left and right speakers to the proper connections on the Onkyo. You recommended a rear center speaker with the sixth klipsh. Where will that wire into the receiver??
> 
> I guess to summarize - Onkyo 709 AVR, two VTF-2 subs, six Klipsh icons, and a Sony VPLHW30AES SXRD projector. Looks like I will go a little over $5k (still have buy the screen, remote, blu ray, surge protector,etc), but I would rather spend a little more now than have regrets later that I didn't purchase the right stuff first time around.


She will come around my friend, it didn't take my wife long, I had to make compromises like making her a dedicated candle making room so I could do anything I wanted with my cave. The sixth single Icon will connect to the left speaker channel output of the surround back terminals on the 709. You're almost home, I will let the others chime in on the screen and accessories, I like and use Blue Jeans Cables. Check out the Panasonic BDT-220 BD player $135, Editors Choice best of 2012 for the money. Hope this helps.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
What Tony said. (as usual) I would really keep an eagle's eye for a TX-NR809 due to it having HQV Vida Processing. Especially when using a Projector, things like Video Processing take on an added importance due to the huge size of the Screen. The 709's Qdeo will be fine, but Vida really is special. If there are Fry's within 100 Miles of you that have an 809, I would seriously drive there to get it.

The SXRD Projector is simply amazing. It outperforms Sony SXRD Projectors that cost $10,000 plus only a few years ago and even offers 3D Capability. What really makes SXRD amazing is the Black Levels however. You really are going to have an amazing HT that outperforms many $10,000 ones. Especially those that are completely done at a Custom Installation Store where they charge full MSRP for everything on top of charging thousands for Labor.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Clueless in OK

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What Tony said. (as usual) I would really keep an eagle's eye for a TX-NR809 due to it having HQV Vida Processing. Especially when using a Projector, things like Video Processing take on an added importance due to the huge size of the Screen. The 709's Qdeo will be fine, but Vida really is special. If there are Fry's within 100 Miles of you that have an 809, I would seriously drive there to get it.
> 
> The SXRD Projector is simply amazing. It outperforms Sony SXRD Projectors that cost $10,000 plus only a few years ago and even offers 3D Capability. What really makes SXRD amazing is the Black Levels however. You really are going to have an amazing HT that outperforms many $10,000 ones. Especially those that are completely done at a Custom Installation Store where they charge full MSRP for everything on top of charging thousands for Labor.
> Cheers,
> JJ


You are a mind reader. Just decided to get the 809 instead of the 709.


----------



## needspeed52

Clueless in OK said:


> You are a mind reader. Just decided to get the 809 instead of the 709.


Good choice, I just went to the Frys site and the 809 is at $899, I don't know if they have in store specials that are not advertized, but OneCall is a good alternative $678.


----------



## Clueless in OK

paid $699 at newegg.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
$699 is an excellent price for the 809 from an Authorized Dealer. It is actually close to the price for a Refurbished 809. The major advantage to a brand new one is that you have a 2 Year Warranty. Onkyo issued a Recall for this Series on units built in November, December, and January. Amazon knows full well about this and has pulled the affected stock. However, Newegg is not as good about this. 

Come to that, Amazon is selling it for the exact same price. If it was me, I would cancel the Newegg Order if you just did this in the past few hours unless they both acknowledge the Recall and can assure you that the 809 they are sending is not under the Recall. 

The only reason I bring this up is that Newegg has one of the least Customer Friendly Return Policies out there whereas Amazon has one of the best. Also, a few weeks ago, a Member was going to place an Order with Newegg, but they said they were not aware of the Recall. The Recall is all about a Transistor Board that simply needs to be swapped out. However, Amazon and every other Authorized Dealer I know of other than Newegg has taken the affected AVR's out of their inventory. Just make sure Newegg is aware and is not sending you an affected AVR or simply cancel it and go with Amazon for the exact same price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> $699 is an excellent price for the 809 from an Authorized Dealer. It is actually close to the price for a Refurbished 809. The major advantage to a brand new one is that you have a 2 Year Warranty. Onkyo issued a Recall for this Series on units built in November, December, and January. Amazon knows full well about this and has pulled the affected stock. However, Newegg is not as good about this.
> 
> Come to that, Amazon is selling it for the exact same price. If it was me, I would cancel the Newegg Order if you just did this in the past few hours unless they both acknowledge the Recall and can assure you that the 809 they are sending is not under the Recall.
> 
> The only reason I bring this up is that Newegg has one of the least Customer Friendly Return Policies out there whereas Amazon has one of the best. Also, a few weeks ago, a Member was going to place an Order with Newegg, but they said they were not aware of the Recall. The Recall is all about a Transistor Board that simply needs to be swapped out. However, Amazon and every other Authorized Dealer I know of other than Newegg has taken the affected AVR's out of their inventory. Just make sure Newegg is aware and is not sending you an affected AVR or simply cancel it and go with Amazon for the exact same price.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Better yet go with OneCall, I believe Amazon is only selling the 809 for OneCall, don't buy from Amazon or Newegg, trust me.
Jeff


----------



## Clueless in OK

Thanks to everyone for your assistance. Everything is purchased and in transit to Edmond, OK. Went a little over my budget, but feel good about the purchase. I will send photos once it gets installed and hooked up.


----------



## ozar

Clueless in OK said:


> Thanks to everyone for your assistance. Everything is purchased and in transit to Edmond, OK. Went a little over my budget, but feel good about the purchase. I will send photos once it gets installed and hooked up.


Cool... so what all did you wind up going with in the end, if you don't mind me asking?

Yeah, we look forward to the photos after it's all setup.


----------



## Clueless in OK

Sony SXRD projector
Onkyo TX-NR809 AVR
(6) Klipsch WB-14 Icon Speakers
(2) HSU VTF-2 MK4 Subs
Panasonic Bluray player DMP-BDT220


----------



## needspeed52

clueless in ok said:


> sony sxrd projector
> onkyo tx-nr809 avr
> (6) klipsch wb-14 icon speakers
> (2) hsu vtf-2 mk4 subs
> panasonic bluray player dmp-bdt220


nice brother, enjoy


----------



## ozar

Clueless in OK said:


> Sony SXRD projector
> Onkyo TX-NR809 AVR
> (6) Klipsch WB-14 Icon Speakers
> (2) HSU VTF-2 MK4 Subs
> Panasonic Bluray player DMP-BDT220


That sounds like an awesome system that should leave you highly impressed and satisfied... hope so, anyway!


----------



## HTip

Clueless in OK said:


> Sony SXRD projector
> Onkyo TX-NR809 AVR
> (6) Klipsch WB-14 Icon Speakers
> (2) HSU VTF-2 MK4 Subs
> Panasonic Bluray player DMP-BDT220


Nice! :T Which projector did you choose? Do you already have a screen in mind?


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> Better yet go with OneCall, I believe Amazon is only selling the 809 for OneCall, don't buy from Amazon or Newegg, trust me.
> Jeff


Hello,
Sometimes the Brain to Keyboard Interface is altered it would seem. I was not thinking about the absurd experience you went though getting 3 Recall AVR's from Amazon. It is just, this is the first I have known of Amazon not going the extra distance and compared to Newegg, they really have much better Return Policies.

Clueless, I really think it is time to change your moniker as you have put together a fantastic HT that I really think you are going to love. The latest SXRD Projectors are such ridiculously good value. Just a few years ago, SXRD Projectors cost $10-20,000 and yours is honestly better and even gives you the option of 3D. Just a killer money/performance ratio. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Sometimes the Brain to Keyboard Interface is altered it would seem. I was not thinking about the absurd experience you went though getting 3 Recall AVR's from Amazon. It is just, this is the first I have known of Amazon not going the extra distance and compared to Newegg, they really have much better Return Policies.
> 
> Clueless, I really think it is time to change your moniker as you have put together a fantastic HT that I really think you are going to love. The latest SXRD Projectors are such ridiculously good value. Just a few years ago, SXRD Projectors cost $10-20,000 and yours is honestly better and even gives you the option of 3D. Just a killer money/performance ratio.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Yes Jack the interface can sometimes be severed, leaving the brain without input seeking alternative stimuli. Amazon took the liberty of making decisions for me without consultation or permission, it was not till Onkyo USA got involved that Amazon replied to me with an apology and monetary compensation which they asked my permission to give me. Yes Amazon will go the extra distance with provocation, and Newegg has a replacement only policy on most of their products, and unlike the OP they were clueless to the recall. I totally agree the OP needs to change his moniker, I am thrilled that he had the opportunity to make an informed decision and that his keyboard was indeed wired to the brain and was receptive to to outside stimulus. That was the original intent of this thread, to inform and suggest options that were viable to the OP and I believe that was accomplished. I wish him well and hope to hear his impressions after setup and evaluation, I believe nothing short of stellar results.
As Always, Jeff


----------



## Clueless in OK

Sony VPLHW30AE. Purchased a 120" screen, don't have the details in front of me with the brand/model number.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Clueless in OK said:


> Sony VPLHW30AE. Purchased a 120" screen, don't have the details in front of me with the brand/model number.


I cannot wait to read your impressions of your HT. The Icons are such an awesome value and are absurdly efficient. This means the Onkyo will not really even have to break a sweat attaining even Reference Level. And I just do not have the words to describe just how good the recent SXRD Projectors look, I recently helped my Neighbor build an HT using that exact same PJ and was honestly slack jawed at how great it looked. My biggest reason for being an SXRD supporter for PJ's is just how great the Black Levels are compared to DLP and LCD. I honestly think it comes close to CRT 9 Inch Front Projectors which are much more difficult to setup and also require Calibration with respect to lining up the 3 Cannons. (Red, Green, Blue) While it is a good idea to check Black Level as the Bulb in the SXRD ages, it is so much easier.

And indeed Jeff I too believe that with an insane situation like yours that Amazon should not have needed prodding from Onkyo USA. So glad it ended up working out, but I hate all the hassle you had to endure.\
J


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> I cannot wait to read your impressions of your HT. The Icons are such an awesome value and are absurdly efficient. This means the Onkyo will not really even have to break a sweat attaining even Reference Level. And I just do not have the words to describe just how good the recent SXRD Projectors look, I recently helped my Neighbor build an HT using that exact same PJ and was honestly slack jawed at how great it looked. My biggest reason for being an SXRD supporter for PJ's is just how great the Black Levels are compared to DLP and LCD. I honestly think it comes close to CRT 9 Inch Front Projectors which are much more difficult to setup and also require Calibration with respect to lining up the 3 Cannons. (Red, Green, Blue) While it is a good idea to check Black Level as the Bulb in the SXRD ages, it is so much easier.
> 
> And indeed Jeff I too believe that with an insane situation like yours that Amazon should not have needed prodding from Onkyo USA. So glad it ended up working out, but I hate all the hassle you had to endure.\
> J


Jack, it's all in the rear view mirror my friend, I can't believe how excited I am for, I dislike saying clueless, and can't wait to hear his thoughts on his new setup, he did more than dip his toe into the waters of home theater and did so with a modest budget. That's high praise comparing the SXRD to a 9" CRT, I may have to look into them myself as I'm ready to do a revamp with my display and expand my room now that the wife has agreed to let me do whatever I want, I suggested she take my Panny plasma for her newly designed (parlour ladies room only) and she has given me free reign over an additional 120 square feet of space, all I need is free reign over the bank account. Best to you Clue and take care. Thanks Jack, the hassle is behind me, I will be back with some ideas for myself and I know you will be there to critique and share your thoughts.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

needspeed52 said:


> Jack, it's all in the rear view mirror my friend, I can't believe how excited I am for, I dislike saying clueless, and can't wait to hear his thoughts on his new setup, he did more than dip his toe into the waters of home theater and did so with a modest budget. That's high praise comparing the SXRD to a 9" CRT, I may have to look into them myself as I'm ready to do a revamp with my display and expand my room now that the wife has agreed to let me do whatever I want, I suggested she take my Panny plasma for her newly designed (parlour ladies room only) and she has given me free reign over an additional 120 square feet of space, all I need is free reign over the bank account. Best to you Clue and take care. Thanks Jack, the hassle is behind me, I will be back with some ideas for myself and I know you will be there to critique and share your thoughts.
> Jeff


Jeff,
All this talk of Projectors has got me wanting one. Especially as my primary listening position is almost 20 Feet from the TV. I own a Sony SXRD RPTV (the last Microdisplay RPTV Model made) and for several years it was even Cnet's highest rated TV regardless of Display Technology. Sony's first SXRD PJ cost close to $20,000 and the 30ES is honestly better.

I am so happy for you that you have free reign to switch to a PJ. Coupled with the HQV Vida Processor in your 809, it would simply be a fantastic Picture.
Cheers,
J


----------



## needspeed52

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> All this talk of Projectors has got me wanting one. Especially as my primary listening position is almost 20 Feet from the TV. I own a Sony SXRD RPTV (the last Microdisplay RPTV Model made) and for several years it was even Cnet's highest rated TV regardless of Display Technology. Sony's first SXRD PJ cost close to $20,000 and the 30ES is honestly better.
> 
> I am so happy for you that you have free reign to switch to a PJ. Coupled with the HQV Vida Processor in your 809, it would simply be a fantastic Picture.
> Cheers,
> J


I hear you Jack, I was thinking the same, as I will be sitting close to that distance and have about eight feet behind and about a 16' wide front wall to work with. I hear the cash register ringing.
Jeff


----------



## flipatkc

my room is almost exactly your size and my theater was just under $5k. Pics also on my thread below.

let me know if you have any questions....I think you will enjoy.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos-finished-rooms-only/57819-phils-diy-home-theater-pics.html


----------



## Jungle Jack

Phil.
That is a very nice looking HT that must sound and look great. Optima makes a great Projector as well, Very nice build!
JJ


----------



## needspeed52

flipatkc said:


> my room is almost exactly your size and my theater was just under $5k. Pics also on my thread below.
> 
> let me know if you have any questions....I think you will enjoy.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos-finished-rooms-only/57819-phils-diy-home-theater-pics.html


Nice job Phil, great sense of accomplishment doing it yourself. Right now I will be looking into PJ's and more speakers, seating is secondary on the list, I don't do much entertaining so primary focus will be for my eyes and ears only, sorry wife too! I am also into stereo listening and music, so I will have to take this into consideration. I have almost doubled my listening area so some radical changes are in order. Take care and nice job, enjoy.
Jeff


----------



## Clueless in OK

Guys,

Just wanted to log back in and say THANKS!!!!!

Everything has been installed for about 3 weeks and the system is FANTASTIC. I ended up spending a little more than I budgeted, but I feel like I got great value. 

The clarity of the picture is phenominal, the sound is even better.

Some comments that I have gotten.

From my 12 year old son "this is BEAST". I think that is good coming from him.

From my 14 year old daughter -- "felt like we were at the game" (while watching the NBA playoffs -- Go Thunder).

From the installer -- "never heard of HSU subs, but these are badass. They are barely turned on and we are rattling the floors".

What I can compare it to. My neighbor installed a system late in 2011 -- same Sony projector with a Pioneer receiver, two Velodyne subs, 120" electric screen, Sony DVD, and some surround speakers (can't remember the brand). He spent $18K. The picture clarity is the same, but the sound is not as good as my system.

To other users. Feel free to copy this system. It will be money well spent.

Sony VPLHW30AE Project - $2999
135" Fixed Mount Screen and projector mount - $400
Onkyo TX-NR809 AVR - $689
(6) Klipsch WB-14 Icon Speakers - $600
(2) HSU VTF-2 MK4 Subs - $1164
Panasonic Bluray player DMP-BDT220 - $130
Miscellaneous (HDMI cables, speaker wire, speaker mounts) $200
Installation -- $340

Grand Total - $6522.

Need to change my user name to "Indebted in OK". I owe you guys.


----------



## needspeed52

Clue, I am so happy for you my friend, your gratitude and enthusiasm is all the payment needed here at the Shack, we are indeed indebted to you for putting together a system and attaining the results that you have and sharing this with us all, you have set a benchmark for those on your budget to use as a reference for all considering getting into this passion of ours, I personally thank you and wish you and yours all the best. How about "Oh Kay" in OK...I hope the Thunder bounce back tonight.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I am so happy you are pleased with the results. You really put together a fantastic HT. Especially for maximizing your budget. The SXRD PJ looks absurdly good in every installation I have done. Just a fantastic Projector. I am so glad we we able to help and please stick around now that your build is over.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint

I am glad you are pleased. I know I really enjoy my gear and consider the money well spent.


----------



## ls1_sounds

Glad to hear that you are happy with the results! I enjoy movie nights at home much more than the theater these days. We go out for movies maybe once a year these days.


----------



## GranteedEV

Sounds like you're having a jolly ol time with your new HT!...

...you know you want to upgrade those to four VTF-15s already  :hsd:


----------



## Clueless in OK

Got the email on those when they came out. My VTF-2, MK4's are PLENTY. The installer commented on them when he finished the install. Something along the line of "those are badass subs". They are barely working and they shake the whole house.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Clueless in OK said:


> Got the email on those when they came out. My VTF-2, MK4's are PLENTY. The installer commented on them when he finished the install. Something along the line of "those are awesome subs". They are barely working and they shake the whole house.


Indeed. The HSU's you have are comparable to many $1500-$2000 Subwoofers if HSU was not an Internet Direct Company. The great thing with HSU is that they have been Professionally Reviewed for well over a decade and Founder Dr. HSU attended MIT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ambesolman

Clueless,
Glad your happy with your setup. Reminds me of Hannibal on the A-Team, "I love it when a plan comes together." It's a big relief when, after buying an entire setup and spending a big chunk of change having never seen or hear anything in person, it ends up exceeding your expectations. Congrats.
I'm curious about a couple things though. Your receiver is 7.2, so why not buy 7 klipsch? I may have missed it, but did you get a center channel or is one of the klipsch going to be the center? I say grab another klipsch or a matching center and make it 7.2. Use all your channels. Other than a few old DVDs, no movies are in 6.1. They're all either 5.1 or 7.1. It'll only make that movie experience better!


----------



## Clueless in OK

I have two of the klipsch speakers acting as front center speaker/speakers. The other four are the standard front left, front right, rear left and rear right. I will add a dedicated center speaker and move the two Icon's that are the current center speakers to the mid left and mid right. The icons were a steal at $99.50 each. The center speaker was $300. My original budget was $5000, and I was already over the number. It was a financial decision. Will correct in a couple of months.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Clueless in OK said:


> I have two of the klipsch speakers acting as front center speaker/speakers. The other four are the standard front left, front right, rear left and rear right. I will add a dedicated center speaker and move the two Icon's that are the current center speakers to the mid left and mid right. The icons were a steal at $99.50 each. The center speaker was $300. My original budget was $5000, and I was already over the number. It was a financial decision. Will correct in a couple of months.


Hello,
Honestly using an Icon W-14 as a Center Channel is truly not a compromise. If anything it hews closer to the ideal in using identical Speakers for all channels. Moreover, Center Channels are truly a compromise compared to the Main Speakers for which they are designed to be mated with. They do almost always use the same Tweeter of HF Transducer, but I do think the W-14's would do great as a CC.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Clueless in OK

I trust your judgement. I have no complaints with my current setup. If a new center speaker isn't going to make a difference, I'll stick with what I got. Again, this setup has exceeded my expectations and I am a tough customer.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Clueless in OK said:


> I trust your judgement. I have no complaints with my current setup. If a new center speaker isn't going to make a difference, I'll stick with what I got. Again, this setup has exceeded my expectations and I am a tough customer.


Hello,
I am so glad you are pleased. The Icons truly are one of the best deals going on Speakers and really do sound great.
Cheers,
J


----------



## needspeed52

Clueless in OK said:


> I have two of the klipsch speakers acting as front center speaker/speakers. The other four are the standard front left, front right, rear left and rear right. I will add a dedicated center speaker and move the two Icon's that are the current center speakers to the mid left and mid right. The icons were a steal at $99.50 each. The center speaker was $300. My original budget was $5000, and I was already over the number. It was a financial decision. Will correct in a couple of months.


Hey Clue, I like that "I'm a tough customer", I think you could use one Icon for the center and be happy with that, that way all you need do is buy one more and move the two centers to the mid side surrounds.
Jeff


----------



## Clueless in OK

Sound like a plan. Very cost effective solution. I'll wait a couple of months (the wife wasn't happy about spending more than we planned).


----------



## needspeed52

Clueless in OK said:


> Sound like a plan. Very cost effective solution. I'll wait a couple of months (the wife wasn't happy about spending more than we planned).


I hear you, the "WE" part is significant, then you have to run more cable and probably mounts, hopefully in a couple of months that WE project will be possible, until then enjoy my friend.


----------



## ambesolman

Stick with one icon as your center. Why are you using two speakers on one channel for the center?


----------



## chashint

If the AVR supports 6.1 channel sound I think I would move one of the bookshelfs to the back of the room and call it finished.


----------

